# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Fish & Calamari Batter

## AmithS

Hi All,

I am currently using a egg,flour,water,salt batter for both fish & calamari.

It works well and i have no issues with it, we are just in the process of seeing if we can better the batter  :Thumbup: 

any suggestions will be welcome  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Baking powder and or soda water play a factor in the crispness. Egg adds flavour and colour but can be eliminated.

Lighter tempura style batter can be made using corn flour and soda water.
Obvioulsy beer (or yeast) add lightness and great flavour.

Really fancy methods include whisking the egg whites and folding in - but i dont think you want to go that route.

----------


## AmithS

The baking powder sounds interesting, how much would you say you would add to about 12 eggs and 1kg flour ?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Eish!!!!!!!!! Maybe go by the suggestions on the tin or for a basic cake. Look the only problem if too much is the burning part.
At a guess 4-6 tea spoons, but am guessing. I work by eye more than kg or google it!!

----------


## AndyD

You can try this one. http://recipes.epicurean.com/recipe/...sh-batter.html




> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup Flour
> 1 Tsp Baking Powder
> 1 Egg
> Salt to taste
> 1/4 cup of water
> 2 T spoons Vinegar
> 
> Directions:
> ...

----------


## wynn

Use beer it will bring the customers back :Big Grin:

----------


## wynn

*Beer Batter for Fish:-*
enough for 4 to 6 fillets ( increase proportionally for larger quantities)

340ml beer
250ml self raising flour
pinch salt
pinch pepper
15ml corn flour

method

mix beer and self raising flour.
first roll fish fillet in corn flour mixed with salt and pepper (use plastic bag and shake if you prefer)
then dip in batter and deep fry until golden brown, drain, serve.

 :Thumbup:

----------

